# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  نكتة لابد من التنبه لها جيدا

## سارة بنت محمد

*أيا إخواني وأخواتي اقرأوا الكلام جيدا

لا شك أن أمتنا تمر بأحداث مؤلمة والخطب لا شك عظيم نسأل الله العافية والسلامة لكل معافى ونسأل الله الصبر وأن يربط الله على قلوب كل مبتل
فمن ليبيا لليمن ومن سوريا لغزة لبورما
ومن بنجلاديش والصومال لمالي وغيرها 
وأحداث متلاحقة في مصر تنم عن الإهمال والإجرام

ثكالى وأرامل ومصابون 

لا شك أن الخطب عظيم والألم جسيم والقلب يعتصره قبضات من الدم والعين ما بين البكاء والهم، وإن قلصت تعذب الجسد بالغم

لكن لا يعني هذا أن نغفل عن عقيدتنا وشريعتنا فهل نعيش إلا لها؟
ما بالنا إن جد الجد نسينا ما تشدقنا به؟ أتراه كلاما اين لسان؟؟ أم هو عقد نضح من الجنان على الجوارح والأركان؟؟

فما بال أقوام أراهم يتناقلون شعر هو لشق الجيوب ولطم الخدود أقرب؟؟
وما بال أقوام يتناقلون نواح يهيج الثكالى؟؟
فليتق المرء ربه فيما يكتب وينقل ويقول قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة 

رجاء كفوا عن نقل وكتابة بوستات هي في الواقع أقرب ما تكون لما تفعله النائحة فالنواح من الكبائر والوعيد عليها شديد، ضابط معرفة ذلك هو أن يكون ما تكتب وتقول مما يثير الجزع ويهيج على البكاء على المصائب والتسخط على أقدار الله فاتقوا الله عباد الله وتذاكروا بالله وبالإيمان بأقداره 

ولا يعني ذلك أن المجرم أو المهمل أو المستهتر معذور في إساءته ولكن لله في أقداره حكم وشئون، وعقوبة من يستحق العقوبة من شرع الله 

لكني أذكركم قوله تعالى:" يَقُولُونَ لَوْ كَانَ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ مَا قُتِلْنَا هَا هُنَا قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ"

وأذكركم قوله تعالى :"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَقَالُوا لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ أَوْ كَانُوا غُزًّى لَوْ كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا قُتِلُوا لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ"
تأملوها، واقرأوا التفسير 

ولعلكم تتناقلون أحاديث باب الصبر من رياض الصالحين، وفضل من مات له ولد، أو حبيب وكذلك فضل من جرح أو أصيب 
لعلكم تتذاكرون عقيدة الإيمان بقدر الله والصبر على الأقدار المؤلمة والرضا بما ينزل، لابد من نشر عقيدة الإيمان بالقدر وفهمها جيدا ومعرفة أن النواح والعويل مخالف لها وهو من الكبائر والأحاديث في النهي عنها كثيرة.

ولعلكم تتذكرون أن الله كتب كل شيء قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض ب 50 ألف سنة وأنه رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف
فاكتبوا بقوة وعزة
فهذا أنفع للقارئ

أتمنى أن تنقلوه وتنشروه
أختكم

*

----------


## ليلى الفهد

وهذا ما يواسينا ويصبرنا على تحمل المعاناة والبلاء , الحمد لله على كل حال , بارك الله فيك .

----------

